# Marriage Proposal



## docket

Hi.

I'm going to be asking permission to marry from my girlfriend's Korean parents.  Can someone please give me a literal translation of English in how this is normally asked in Korean, as well as a phonetic spelling of the phrase in Korean?

Thanks!

d


----------



## Dublabla

Hi Docket.
Could you please be more specific about what you want?
What you need is just a literal translation of the phrase used to ask permission from future-epouse's parents like, 
'Please allow me to get married with your daughter' or something along this line?
When taking into consideration the cultural settings, 
My suggestion would be, 

"따님을 제게 주십시오. 평생 행복하게 해 주겠습니다."
(tta nim eol / je ge / ju sip si o/ , peong seng / heng bok ha ge/ he ju get sup ni da)
---The mark / is intended to show you when to make a pause in the middle of pronouncing this sentence.

(** literal translation simplified-so it could sound a little bit bizarre- : 
please give me your daughter, I'll make her happy forever)

I feel obliged to explain the words, 
: tta nim (polite way of saying "your daughter")
: je ge (polite way of saying "to me")
: Ju sip si o (polite way of saying "please give me)
: peong seng (forever)
: heng bok ha ge he ju get sup ni da (I'll make her happy)

(When meeting her parents in person, please keep it in your mind that your're expected to give the impression that you'll garantee the happiness of their daughter by your marriage with her...)

I hope you'll find this helpful.


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

이 결혼 허락해 주십시오.

따님을 행복하게 해 드릴 자신이 있습니다.


----------

